# Is it aggression?



## melissa.ryan (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been reading other posts in this forum and the consensus in most situations seems to be that a puppy’s behaviour is more often related to frustration or a lack of training rather than aggression. What my husband and I have been experiencing with our near 7-month old Cockapoo really seems like aggression but I’m not sure.

It’s really escalated this month. Before describing the issue I should mention that we have completed a 10 week obedience class and work with her all the time to ensure that she’s a well trained puppy. For the most part she is. She is extremely lovable, listens to commands, does lots of tricks and really seems to love people. She always wants to be with someone in the house. She is VERY attached to me – I assume because I’m her main caregiver? She also wants to meet every person she encounters. She is less enthused with other dogs. She seems to be okay when they are her size or smaller but is quite nervous around bigger dogs. We try to take her to the dog park as much as possible to encourage her to socialize. I thought we were doing a good job at asserting our dominance but it appears that she may be confused about where she stands.

*What Happened?*
In the past few weeks my husband and I have been getting worried because Lacey’s behaviour can be quite unpredictable. She has become vicious if we try to take treats away from her (barking, snapping and biting). We have practiced plenty of bite inhibition but no command works when she gets into this wild state. If I can get her to focus on me then I can usually convince her to drop the treat into my hand and calm down but her first instinct seems to be to lunge at me.

She also snaps at other dogs that get too close to her food or to me (I'm not sure if this is related to her attachment to me or because she is quite nervous around bigger dogs). In addition she has started growling at us if we disturb her. For example - she is sleeping and we pet her. I want to correct this behaviour as soon as possible as we plan to have children soon and are very concerned with how she might react to a toddler that gets in her face or tries to take a toy/treat from her. 

Any advice, suggestions and tips are appreciated. I’m also looking into trainers in Ottawa that might be able to help us with our issues but I’d like to do what I can at home to help Lacey.

Thank you!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like this little one is beginning to resource guard. I will try to find some help and info for you to check out.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2011/05/02/dogdogresourceguarding2/

There is lots of info on this site and Anne is an excellent behaviourist/ trainer. Have a read through the articles on her site and I am sure it will help you.
Good luck.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Before I go into further detail I have a question...how much of a walk does she get a day...and how much is she stimulated? does she get some outside running and play time or is it all on lead walking?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Can you feed her where no one comes near to her while she is eating? do you need to take her treats away? My cavalier was like that. I fed him away from my children and didn't give him treats near them. In every other way he was a very good natured dog, he was just possessive with food.


----------



## melissa.ryan (Mar 8, 2012)

Dear Karen, Amanda and Tess,

Hi Karen - Thank you very much for taking the time to post the link. I will check it out. 

Hi Amanda - Hi Amanda. We take Lacey for a daily 30 minute walk on lead and allow her to run around the back yard as much as she likes until dark. In Ottawa right now it is extremely hot (drought conditions) so we aren't outside as long we we like to be. I have been trying to go to the off leash dog park at least once a week where she can run to her heart's content. We play inside all the time (when she's not snoozing). She loves tug of war but maybe this is making the problem worse?

Hi Tess - I will definitely to try to teach any children not to bother the dog when eating and sleeping but if possible I'd like to teach Lacey not to get upset if this happens. For example: this past weekend she got very vicious with my husband when he took away another dogs bone that she tried to claim.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

this young pup may be attempting to establish itself as the alpha dog in your pack. If so you need to address this immediately and assign someone as a pack leader in the home. Your dog will be much happier as a pack follower once someone establishes themselves as the leader. It is very simple to do attached is a link with suggestions
http://www.cbrrescue.org/articles/packleader.htm


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have you played the trading game with her? giving her something in place of the treat that you are giving her? give her one treat, but have a different one in your hand...obviously this only works with long lasting treats...and have you tried doing this with her food too? feeding her from your hand?


----------



## melissa.ryan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Amanda. We practiced trading yesterday with a pizzle stick and some peanut butter dog treats. She responded really well. She held onto the pizzle longer than I liked but she wasn't aggressive at all. Side not - why does she have to love such a smelly treat!? haha

I also fed her dinner from my hand and for all meals I will ask her to sit/stay before she can go to her kibble. I'm putting a few more thing into practice so that she views me as the leader.

Thanks for the tips everyone. If you have any more to share keep them coming!! )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep working on the trading game every day...even with the heat...make sure she gets to let off some steam....even if it is fetch inside or something...and feed her from your hand for about 6 weeks...this will help establish you as the leader.


----------

